# [Q] Allwinner A10 Tablet



## findus10 (Jan 14, 2012)

Hey hey 

last week i bought a tab from china. Its a 7" Allwinner tablet... unfortunately it has no brand on it. so i tried to look it up in the internet (man there are creepy websites out there). anyway i couldnt figure out whats its brand.

My question is now:  I want to run ICS on my Allwinner A10 running 2.3, its very similar to other tablets out there - and is there a way to flash ICS-rom from a diffrent device??? e.g. Aniol Novo 7A (its has pretty much the same specs). 

Or should i wait for more firmware releases? Or one of u guys have an idea which  rom fits to my tab?  Its really confusing because there a lot of tabs with  identical specs. 

(btw i read the A10 allwinner cyanogenmod thread and i have not tried the rom because i wanted more information before flashing my tab)

thank you in advance. 

Operation System	Android 2.3, support flash 11.1
CPU	Allwinner Tech BOXCHIP A10 Cortex-A8, 1GHz
GPU	Mali-400
Memory	512M DDR2
Storage Device	4G HDD
Support external TF card
Language .......
G-sensor	4-dimensional G-sensor
Screen	7"
Pixel: 800 * 480
Touch Panel: 5-point Capacitive Touch Screen
WiFi	Built-in IEEE 802.11b/g/n WiFi
3G	Support external 3G: HUAWEI MU509
Audio format	MP3、WMA、APE、FLAC、OGG、WAV Frequency response: 20Hz to 20000Hz
Video format

AVI,MKV(XVID/px/H.264),MOV,TS,M2TS,RM/RMVB,FLV,3GP,MPEG,DAT,MP4
Software install	Download from market or setup from TF card
Camera	0.3M front camera
Battery	Lithium-ion 3000mAH
Work time : about 4 hours
I/O Port	1 * USB Port
1 * HDMI slot
1 * DV-5V in
1 * 3.5mm Earphone Jack
1 * TF card slot
Buttons	1 * Power Key
1 * Volume Key
1 * Menu Key
1 * Back Key
1 * Home Key

for more information 

source :http://www.tomtop.com/cell-phones/notebookstablet-pcs/7-allwinner-a10-cortex-a8-1ghz-android-2-3-ultrathin-5-point-capacitive-tablet-pc-wifi.html


----------



## no_alone (Feb 16, 2012)

The name of your tablet is LY-F1
http://www.lyxfsz.com/cn/products_view.htm?id=24

The manufacture is working on ICS
google it

Some links
http://www.pandawillforum.com/showthread.php?7776-Firmware-for-LY-F1
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1422518


----------



## Dvalin21 (Mar 28, 2012)

This link will give you some insight on this CPU

http://rhombus-tech.net/allwinner_a10/


----------



## kofiaa (Apr 22, 2012)

I have a hkc m701, the same specs as yours but with 8gb. all the a10 processors can be upgraded to ics but its advisable to check the website of the producers of your tablet. Did you get an otg cable with your tablet? the one i received did nothing.


----------



## straylight (May 6, 2012)

Findus,

I just got my hands on the "knight onion" tablet which has identical specs. It came with a build of ICS, but since it was made or compiled in china some of my licenses from the software I've already purchased doesn't work (Dice player for example).
In any case, If I can figure out how to get a recovery on here, I'd be more than happy to get you the backup to play with.
Maybe by editing the build properties we can fix it, who knows?


----------



## Gothu000 (Aug 31, 2012)

*Ievine pc i-711 tab*

Hey hey

last week i bought a tab in india. Its a 7" Allwinner tablet... unfortunately it has no brand on it. so i tried to look it up in the internet (man there are creepy websites out there). anyway i couldnt figure out whats its brand.

My question is now: I want to revert to stock ICS on my Allwinner A10 running cm10, its very similar to other tablets out there - and is there a way to flash ICS-rom from a diffrent device???

Or should i wait for more firmware releases? Or one of u guys have an idea which rom fits to my tab? Its really confusing because there a lot of tabs with identical specs.

(btw i read the A10 allwinner cyanogenmod thread and i have not tried the rom because i wanted more information before flashing my tab)

thank you in advance.

Operation System Android 4.0.3
CPU All winner A10（CPU+GPU+VPU+APU Cortex A8 @ 1.2GHZ, GPU: OPENGL)
Memory 1gb DDR3
NAND Flash 8GB
Touch Panel Capacitive (multi-touch)
Screen 7 inch 800 * 480 TFT LCD
USB interface Micro USB 2.0 Host
G-sensor 3-axis accelerometer
Microphone Built-in
WIFI 802.11 b / g
3G Dongle （WCDMA、EVDO)
HDMI 1080P
Battery 3.7V/2800mAh
Camera 0.3MP
Power DC adaptor Input：AC100-240V.50-60HZ， Output： DC5V 2A
Audio Channels Stereo
3G Support external 3G: HUAWEI MU509
Audio format MP3、WMA、APE、FLAC、OGG、WAV Frequency response: 20Hz to 20000Hz
Video format
AVI,MKV(XVID/px/H.264),MOV,TS,M2TS,RM/RMVB,FLV,3GP,MPEG,DAT,MP4
Software install Download from market or setup from TF card
1 * HDMI slot
1 * DV-5V in
1 * 3.5mm Earphone Jack
1 * TF card slot
Buttons 1 * Power Key
1 * Volume Key
site of suplier was
irvineindia.com/irvineindia/Products/67/Tablet PC


----------



## Niklas4 (Oct 20, 2012)

I got the problem after instalation Tablet pc changed the screen wize from 10.1" to 7". Please help me switch the screen back. In information about tablets show only - unknown A710
 Info about this machine:
 1) Display: 10.1 inch capacitive touch screen (5-Ponit), Resolution: 1024 x 600 
2) CPU: Allwinner A10, 1.2GHz 
3) Operation system: Android 4.0 
4) Memory RAM: DDR3 1GB 
5) NAND Flash: 8GB 
mother board is realy under the cover A723-motherboard-v1.0.0 18/02/2012

Someone who can help - please suggest a program which can correct the error or the link where I can get information.


----------



## rictec (Dec 18, 2012)

*allwinner A10 HOTT branded*

Hi 
i got as a gift a 7' tablet with
A721 -mainboard- V4.2.0 made on 2012-03-26
it cames with kernel version 3.0.8 and ICS 4.0.4
it has 1G  ram and a 8Gb nand 
i already installed CM recovery on it and almost LyF1_a721 firmware works but CM9/CM10 doesnt 

anyone with this device please tell what you find i will do it too

rictec


----------



## dd1912 (Dec 19, 2012)

Hey guys.
I have onda vi40 dual core i would really like to put CWM and CM!) in it but i cant do it can you guide me through the steps?
i've tried everything in this forum but cant do it.
Thanks in advance


----------



## memorysd2012 (Jan 8, 2013)

*title*

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## gonzalo2099 (Jan 9, 2013)

*Allwinner  boxchip A10 tablet 10,1" inch*

hi all, i got this tablet configurarion:


· capacitative tactil screen: 10” (1024*600) (16:9)
· CPU: Boxchip A10, Cortex A8, 1.2 GHz
· Memory RAM/FLASH: DDR3 512MB/8GB
  (ampliable a 16 GB)
· OS: Android 4.0
· Wi-fi 802.11 b/g/n
· 3G por dongle USB externo
· frontal Webcam: 0.3 Mp
· litio battery: 6000mAh

· Flash 11
· Video Formats: AVI, WMV, RM, 3GP, MKV,
  MP4, ASF, VOB, MPG, TS, TP, DVIX,
  MOV up to 720P HD-Definition
· audio formats: MP3, WMA, OGG, FLAC,
  WAV, ACC
· image formats: JPEG, BMP, GIF, PNG
· Formato: TXT, EPUB, RTF, PDF, FB2
· G-Sensor
· Dimensions/weight:
  26,6 x 16,3 x 1,35 cm/700 grs

Ports:
· USB 2.0
· Mini HDMI
· Micro SD (máximo 16GB)
· Jack audio 3.5mm
· DC-in jack

EAN: 8436044092930

The model of this tablet is "*i-joy planet table*t"

*I got a question about CM 10 in all winers a10 Tabs.*

i would like install CM10 in my Tab, but there isnt the compatibility zip for my tab in CM 10.
Anyone knows what compatibility zip of another Tab can i use for update my device  to CM 10 ??????

Really thanks to all forum ))


----------



## screech_79 (Jan 10, 2013)

i have this tablet:
lightinthebox DesireTab (Google it ... i can't insert links) 

Specification

General
Operating System Android 4.0
Keyboard On screen keyboard
Pointing Device Touch Screen
Battery / Run Time (Up to) 7 Hours Working Time
Power Device Type AC adapter
Voltage Required 110V - 240V
Miscellaneous / Color Silver

Storage and Expansion
Hard Drive Type FLASH
Hard Drive Capacity 16GB
Support Extend Card 32GB
PCMCIA Expansion T-Flash

Camera
Front Camera 0.3 MP
Back Camera 2 MP
Input/Output Connectors
Ports 1 x TF Card slot, 1 x Micro USB, 1 x HDMI, 1 x Earphone jack, 1 x Dock output
Audio/Video HDMI, Built-in microphone, 3.5mm earphone, Built-in high quality louder Speakers

Communications
Networking / Data Link Protocol Cable Internet: 10/100M, WiFi, USB 3G
Wireless Protocol WiFi 802.11b/g, WiFi 802.11b/g/n
Support Format
Video 3GP, MP4, AVI, RM/RMVB, FLV, WMV, MOV, VOB, MKV
Audio MP3, WAV, ACC
Picture JPG, PNG, JPEG, BMP, GIF
Ebook TXT, PDF

Performance
Processor Clock Speed 1.2GHz
Processor Model Boxchip A10
RAM / Technology DDR 3
RAM Installed Size 1GB
Display Diagonal Size 9.7 Inch
Max Resolution 1024 * 768
Display Technology ​TFT Touch Screen, Capacitive Touch Screen, Multi-Touch, 5-POINT touch
G Sensor G Sensor Internal
Features WiFi, USB 3G, Capacitive Touch Screen, Flash, HDMI


i would like install a Custom Rom on my tablet ... i have gain root access ... where i can find some to help me ???!  

THANK YOU !!!!

P.s. Boxchip A10 is a Allwinner A10 ???


----------



## adm1nb3k (Feb 7, 2013)

Hello I have on hand tablet AllWinner T02A (China). T02A motherboard and processor AllWinner A10. Unfortunately, the inclusion of Android inscription and all. Which firmware to put that tablet would come himself? .. Thank you.


----------



## Kevin Ismail (Mar 1, 2013)

*Axioo PICOpad 10 GJT*

Hi
Was unlucky after trying to install CM10 for allwinner to my 20 day-old-PICOpad 10. None of any comptibility zip will install.
Now it freezes upon start screen with staring blue android.  Any help before I seek help to it's service center?
thanks.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
The specs is as follows:
Processor: Boxchip A10 Cortex A8 - 1.2 GHz Multi Core 3D, Mali-400MP GPU
OS: Android OS, 4.3 Ice Cream Sandwich
LCD: 10", 1024 x 768 Pixels TFT 10 point capacitive touch	
Storage: Internal: 8GB  -  MicroSD up to 32GB
Memory: 1 GB DDR3	
Data: GPRS: Class 12, EDGE: Class 12, 3G: WCDMA 7.2 Mbps
WLAN: Wi-Fi 802.11 b/g/n, Bluetooth: v 2.1
USB 2.0 High-Speed client. micro-USB connector with data sync, power charging features.micro 5pin,	
Camera: Primary: 2.0 MPx, Second: 0.3MPx
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Nezzox (Mar 5, 2013)

*Same problem*



Kevin Ismail said:


> Hi
> Was unlucky after trying to install CM10 for allwinner to my 20 day-old-PICOpad 10. None of any comptibility zip will install.
> Now it freezes upon start screen with staring blue android.  Any help before I seek help to it's service center?
> thanks.
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Click to collapse



I have the Desiretab from lightinthebox mentioned in a earlier post here, and I have also been dumb enough to try to use one of the allwinner/boxchip a10 CM10 roms. Mine is now also stuck on the blue android logo and does not boot any further than that.

Luckily I can reboot it into recovery mode. I just need a working rom.

Any suggestions out there? I would like a Jelly Bean rom, since that was my whole goal. To upgrade from ICS.


----------



## screech_79 (Mar 20, 2013)

*R: [Q] Allwinner A10 Tablet*



Nezzox said:


> I have the Desiretab from lightinthebox mentioned in a earlier post here, and I have also been dumb enough to try to use one of the allwinner/boxchip a10 CM10 roms. Mine is now also stuck on the blue android logo and does not boot any further than that.
> 
> Luckily I can reboot it into recovery mode. I just need a working rom.
> 
> Any suggestions out there? I would like a Jelly Bean rom, since that was my whole goal. To upgrade from ICS.

Click to collapse



Hi!  I have used a rom from another builder... And with some little mods my desire tab reborn!!!  I try to put my final rom in some storage and share the link...  is JB obviously!  


Sorry if I'm late...  But there is the ROM!!  

Here you can find my modified JB ROM for DesireTab!!  Enjoy!!! 

http://www.tuttoandroid.net/forum/s...ire Tab di Lightinabox JB 4.1.1 [ScrEEcH MOD]

I'm using it...  All working!!  

/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\
Sorry for my english, I'm Italian.

Send from Xperia Arc S U HD 3.0.2
----------------------------------
un OT tira l'altro!!  

\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/


----------



## dosti32 (Apr 14, 2013)

*allwiner a-10 flash file& tool*

i have link but i cant upload


----------



## minacannavaro (Jun 30, 2013)

*help me plz*

i have this tablet and i need the firmware for this tablet


Model	

 MID-A10
CPU	All Winner A10 3G, 1.5GHz 

Operation System	Android 4.0.3 

RAM	512MB (DDR 3)  

ROM（Memory）	4GB/8GB/16GB/32GB
Shell Material	Plastic
Screen	Size	7 Inch
Type	Capacitive Screen
Display	
TFT 26 16:9


Resolution	
800x480
Visible Angle	180°


Extend Card	Support TF card up to 32GB extended
Camera	Dual camera, front is 0.3 Mega and back is 2.0 Mega  

Gravity Sensor	3D
Multi-Touch	Yes, 5 points touch  


 camera	
 dual camera:front 0.3M, Back:1.3M
Android Market	Yes
Bluetooth	No  



Video	2160P, AVI/MOV/MP4/RMVB/FLV/MKV…
Music	MP3/WMA/WAV/APE/AAC/FLAC/OGG
Ebook	UMD, TXT, PDF, HTML, RTF, FB2…
Skype	Yes



Email and Browser	Yes, built in
WIFI	Yes, 802.11 b/g/n
3G	
Buit in 3G：GSM+WCDMA 


Earphone Interface	3.5mm
Work Time	Up to 6~8 hours
Battery  
 	4000MAh  



Language	Czech, Dansk, German, English, Spanish, Russian, French, Italian, Dutch, Norwegian, Polski, Greek, Portuguese, Svenska, Turkey, Korean, Japanese, Simplified Chinese, Traditional Chinese


Other Applications	File Manager, OfficeSuite, Google Search, Task Manager, Browser, Gallery, Android Webkit, Clock, Calculator, Calendar, iReader, Gmail…


Product Size	
 191*118*13.4
Product Weight	578g  

Extend Port	1 x TF card slot; 1 x MINI HDMI port  

1 x Micro USB port  

1 x 3.5mm Earphone port


Package including	1 x Charger  

1 x USB cable
1 x Earphone  

1 x OTG cable  

SIZE	191mm*118mm*13.4


----------



## sralli (Jun 30, 2013)

findus10 said:


> Hey hey
> 
> last week i bought a tab from china. Its a 7" Allwinner tablet... unfortunately it has no brand on it. so i tried to look it up in the internet (man there are creepy websites out there). anyway i couldnt figure out whats its brand.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



hey just go to the micromax funbook p300 thread in my signature
and FYI the allwinner A10 tablet is known is mmx funbook in india!!
HAPPY TO HELP


----------



## pratik_pawar (Jan 31, 2014)

*.need help.*

Hey frnds.. I hope u guys wil help me with this.. I am using "swipe halo edge tablet" .. I got it before 2-3 days.. I wanted to change the rom so i did download the cwm from playstore and installd it.. Device restarted and it booted in recovery mode .. But no key was working.. So i restarted my tab by holding power button. But then it got stuck on the android logo.. Its not even going in recovery mode.. Can anybdy help me?


----------



## findus10 (Jan 14, 2012)

Hey hey 

last week i bought a tab from china. Its a 7" Allwinner tablet... unfortunately it has no brand on it. so i tried to look it up in the internet (man there are creepy websites out there). anyway i couldnt figure out whats its brand.

My question is now:  I want to run ICS on my Allwinner A10 running 2.3, its very similar to other tablets out there - and is there a way to flash ICS-rom from a diffrent device??? e.g. Aniol Novo 7A (its has pretty much the same specs). 

Or should i wait for more firmware releases? Or one of u guys have an idea which  rom fits to my tab?  Its really confusing because there a lot of tabs with  identical specs. 

(btw i read the A10 allwinner cyanogenmod thread and i have not tried the rom because i wanted more information before flashing my tab)

thank you in advance. 

Operation System	Android 2.3, support flash 11.1
CPU	Allwinner Tech BOXCHIP A10 Cortex-A8, 1GHz
GPU	Mali-400
Memory	512M DDR2
Storage Device	4G HDD
Support external TF card
Language .......
G-sensor	4-dimensional G-sensor
Screen	7"
Pixel: 800 * 480
Touch Panel: 5-point Capacitive Touch Screen
WiFi	Built-in IEEE 802.11b/g/n WiFi
3G	Support external 3G: HUAWEI MU509
Audio format	MP3、WMA、APE、FLAC、OGG、WAV Frequency response: 20Hz to 20000Hz
Video format

AVI,MKV(XVID/px/H.264),MOV,TS,M2TS,RM/RMVB,FLV,3GP,MPEG,DAT,MP4
Software install	Download from market or setup from TF card
Camera	0.3M front camera
Battery	Lithium-ion 3000mAH
Work time : about 4 hours
I/O Port	1 * USB Port
1 * HDMI slot
1 * DV-5V in
1 * 3.5mm Earphone Jack
1 * TF card slot
Buttons	1 * Power Key
1 * Volume Key
1 * Menu Key
1 * Back Key
1 * Home Key

for more information 

source :http://www.tomtop.com/cell-phones/notebookstablet-pcs/7-allwinner-a10-cortex-a8-1ghz-android-2-3-ultrathin-5-point-capacitive-tablet-pc-wifi.html


----------



## ab0odi (Sep 3, 2014)

*Stucked in boot*

hey , 
i'm stuck on bootloop , i dont know how 
I downloaded CWM from playstore n opened it ..
my tablet goes to reboot , n started in CWM 
and keys are not working on CWM 


i dont know how to fix , help me out ..


----------



## krystyan84 (May 24, 2016)

Hi all.
What brand is this tablet?
board id:XWA10-MID-02 V0.3 2011-10-25
CPU: Allwinner (Boxchip) A10 Cortex A8, Mali 400 GPU (AllWinnerTech A10 C2048CA 22F1)
WIFI: Realtek RTL8188 CTY
Memory RAM/FLASH: 512MB DDR2 (ELPIDA J2116DEBG),4GB NAND Flash 
OS: Android 4.0
screen: 7” ( 800x480 ) 

Ports:
· USB 2.0
· Mini HDMI
· Micro SD (max 16GB)
· Jack audio 3.5mm
· DC-in jack


----------



## zeroheat (Jan 21, 2021)

Hello
I have a   Yarvik Tab462  specs below:


			ОШИБКА: Запрошенный URL не может быть получен
		


Does it have anything similar to the mentioned above tablet? Or can anyone help me find a way to upgrade the android from 4.0.4 to something working, were I can at least get you tube going, because at the moment the table is almost useless?

Thank you in advance!


----------

